# MIS VACACIONES EN MANHATTAN-NEW YORK Jun 23,2007



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

DEFINITIVAMENTE NEW YORK ES UNA CUIDAD IMPRESIONANTE, EL ESTAR 5 DIAS , ME DI CUENTA QUE ES UNA CUIDAD DONDE NO TODO VA RAPIDO, VA CORRIENDO, SIEMPRE ESTA EN CONSTANTE MOVIMIENTO Y A CUALQUIER HORA,EL SISTEMA DE TRANSPORTE ES EL MEJOR QUE HAYA VISTO EN ESTE PAIS, DONDE NO HACE FALTA TENER CARRO PARA TRANSPORTARSE, TODO QUEDA RELATIVAMENTE CERCA A DIFERENCIA DE MIAMI Y CALIFORNIA...COSAS QUE ME LLAMARON LA ATENCION EN MANHATTAN...TIENES QUE CAMINAR TODO EL TIEMPO PARA CONOCER NEW YORK, ESTA ES UNA CUIDAD MULTIRACIAL REALMENTE, PUDE APRECIAR GENTE DE TODO TIPO DE RAZAS Y EN TODOS LADOS, NO HAY CASAS EN MANHATTAN SOLO CONDOMINIOS O APARTAMENTOS. ESTA CUIDAD ESTA LLENA DE EDICIFIOS Y EL MAS PEQUENO ES DE 5 PISOS, GENTE PROMEDIO ENTRE 20 A 50 AÑOS, NO SE VEN CASI NIÑOS, LA GENTE GAY VIVE TOTALMENTE LIBRE Y SIN TAPUJOS( VI HOMBRES TOMADOS DE LA MANO EN PLENO CENTRO DE MANHATTAN E INCLUSIVE PAREJAS DE HOMBRES Y MUJERES BESANDOSE EN LAS CALLES Y LA GENTE NO VEIA COMO ALGO COTIDIANO), EN FIN UNA CUIDAD QUE TIENE MAS QUE EDIFICIOS, YO DIRIA QUE TIENE TANTA HISTORIA , QUE ES COMO UN LIBRO QUE AUN SIGUE LLENANDO SUS PAGINAS Y NO PARECE TENER UN FINAL.









































































Museo Metropolitano




































Unos de los lagos del Central Park

















































































Times Square































































luego seguire ponendo fotos


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Se ve bueno.*


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

*mas fotos*

Unas de las entradas al subway




































Vistas desde la isla de la Estatua de la Libertad a la cuidad de Manhattan









Vista de Manhattan and Jersey City
















































































































































Zona 0 donde estuvieron ubicadas las torres gemelas




































Times Square









Empire State Building

















































































Puente Manhattan


















A lo lejos de puede ver el puente Brooklyn









Edificio de las naciones unidas


















Edificio del millonario Donald Trump(dueno del miss Universo), por cierto el edificio mas lujoso de New York por dentro


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

excelentes fotos
new york definitivamente es una ciudad impresionante
acabo de ver en un documental que el empire state esta edificado sobre lo que era el antiguo hotel waldorf-astoria.
no pense que tendria tanta historia new york


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Rockefeller Building









Rockefeller Plaza









Vista panoramica desde el Empire State













































Observatorio del Empire State



























Rockefeller and el edificio de Donald Trump y el de la ONU al lado derecho


















Vista de noche


















Vista hasta el piso 112 del Empire State, desde el piso 86




































Times Square de noche


















Central Park






















































Pequeño zoo en Central Park









mas fotos de noche


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La estatua de la Libertad se ve realmente bonita.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

LINDAS TUS FOTOS,ME GUSTARON UN MONTÓN GRACIAS X COMPARTIRLAS.
YA HACE ALGUNOS AÑOS VIVIA A 35 MINUTOS AL SUR DE NEW YORK,EN EL ESTADO DE NEW JERSEY X UN BUEN TIEMPO ,NEW YORK ES UNA CIUDAD LINDA EXTRAÑA INMENSA E INCOPARABLE.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buenazas las fotos!
Estando a 5 horas de NYC, y ni siquiera conozco :bash:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

New York es lo maximo ! he ido por ahi varias veces , y nunca tome fotos jeje. Pero hay tanto que connocer y los edificios son alucinantes , enormes y muchos de muy buen diseno ... en general una ciudad muy bella y diversa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ah no !!! Definitivamente uno de los mejores threads que haya visto. Toda una dedicatoria a mi ciudad preferida del extranjero !

Lo tiene todo: historia, modernidad, actualidad, tecnologia, rascacielos de todo tipo y para todos los gustos !!! Sencillamente bello !


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:*x 1000*

Muy buenas fotos :banana: NY es simplemente perfecta  la amo


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Yo hata ahora no he ido ahi. Gracias por las fotos. Tuviste oportunidad de ir al chinatown? quiero saber si es cierto que ahi se come rico y barato.


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

SOLO ESTUVE POR UN RATITO Y SI SE COME RICO . LOS PRECIOS DE TODO ES DEFINITIVAMENTE MUCHO MAS BARATO QUE EN OTROS LUGARES DE NY, INCLUSIVE TICKETS PARA IR A LOS TEATROS DE BROADWAY.
OTRA COSA QUE NOTE EN MANHATTAN ES QUE LA GENTE LE ENCANTA EL SUSHI Y LA COMIDA TAILANDESA PORQUE EN CADA CUADRA HABIAN MINIMO UNO O DOS RESTUARANTES COMO ESTOS.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Justo estaba por preguntar si fuiste a Chinatown y little Italy. Si se come rico en Chinatown; estube ahi la semana pasada (vivo a 10 millas de NYC). Fui a un restaurante Chino y probe por primera vez chop suey. Estubo buenazo, aparte que mi amiga pidio un pan Chino bien rico (hecho de yuca creo que me dijeron). Buen thread.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ebesness said:


> Justo estaba por preguntar si fuiste a Chinatown y little Italy. Si se come rico en Chinatown; estube ahi la semana pasada (vivo a 10 millas de NYC). Fui a un restaurante Chino y probe por primera vez chop suey. Estubo buenazo, aparte que mi amiga pidio un pan Chino bien rico (hecho de yuca creo que me dijeron). Buen thread.


Disculpa mi ignorancia pero siempre me pregunte que es Chop Suey?......por fa no me vayan ha decir k es la cancion de System of a down


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

libidito said:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia pero siempre me pregunte que es Chop Suey?......por fa no me vayan ha decir k es la cancion de System of a down


Jajajaj que comico. 

Bueno chop suey es un plato muy popular de China, es vegetales con carne de pollo, o res o seafood. Lo combinan con noodles y vegetales y arroz. La verdad que no es nada del otro mundo, si hay un Chinawok en Trujillo pide un chop suey o en cualquier chifa.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

Ralfo said:


> Bueno chop suey es un plato muy popular de China, es vegetales con carne de pollo, o res o seafood. Lo combinan con noodles y vegetales y arroz. La verdad que no es nada del otro mundo, si hay un Chinawok en Trujillo pide un chop suey o en cualquier chifa.


con noodles? osea que es como el popular aeropuerto que sirven aca en peru? que decepcion. pense que era algo mas original.


----------



## jessy21 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Centro de NY.*

La verdad lindas fotos de la ciudad que nunca duerme, pero en realidad es solo un punto en el mapa del estado de Ny. no entendi lo que dice Que en ny no se necesita auto ????? :bash: por favor , sino tienes auto es como estar como invalido eso de no tener auto sera solo en el centro como te digo . tienes que conocer mas Ny para que veas lo hermoso que es por los alrededores tiene inmensos zonas verdes por sus grandes condados como Putnam y weschester , a mi la verdad ni me llama mucho la atencion la ciudad de Manhattan ya que en si la tipica ciudad cosmopolita como seria Paris , Sao paulo, Ciudad de Mexico . ahh me olvidaba lo recatable de Manhattan la Central park y La estatua de la libertad . Es mi opinion


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

jessy21 said:


> La verdad lindas fotos de la ciudad que nunca duerme, pero en realidad es solo un punto en el mapa del estado de Ny. no entendi lo que dice Que en ny no se necesita auto ????? :bash: por favor , sino tienes auto es como estar como invalido eso de no tener auto sera solo en el centro como te digo . tienes que conocer mas Ny para que veas lo hermoso que es por los alrededores tiene inmensos zonas verdes por sus grandes condados como Putnam y weschester , a mi la verdad ni me llama mucho la atencion la ciudad de Manhattan ya que en si la tipica ciudad cosmopolita como seria Paris , Sao paulo, Ciudad de Mexico . ahh me olvidaba lo recatable de Manhattan la Central park y La estatua de la libertad . Es mi opinion


Es por eso que no quise generalizar , este thread se enfoca nada mas que en la cuidad de Manhattan, claro que necesitas carro en cualquier cuidad de EEUU pero a lo que me refiero que ha diferiencia de California o Florida que son los lugares donde mas he radicado(actualmente en el sur de Los Angeles), aqui si necesitas de cualquier manera transportarte con auto...pero en Manhattan creeme que utilizando el Subway o taxis era muchisimo mas rapido llegar atu destino que manejando a mi opinion, tiene un sistema de transportacion impresionante y sumamente facil de tomar, claro tomando en concideracion que era un turista y que estaba en contra del tiempo para conocer bien la cuidad. Si viviera cerca tal vez tendria mi carro lo cual seria un medio mucho mas comodo de transporte.Conoci cuidades cercanas tambien como Nowark( New Jersey), Queens, Brooklyn(feito), pero honestamente para ir a ver casitas bonitas y parques( no contando Central ParK) mejor me quedaba en California, fui en plan de turismo y lo turistico en NY es Manhattan, algunas pequeñas islas como Fire Island y las Cataratas de Niagara...a mi opinion


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

libidito said:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia pero siempre me pregunte que es Chop Suey?......por fa no me vayan ha decir k es la cancion de System of a down


Estubo rico, los noodles eran super crocantes....eso me gusto. Venia en una salsa con carne, pollo y muchos mariscos. No se como lo haran por alla, pero aca todos en el restaurante eran chinos.....supongo que estubo bien hecho.


----------

